# Extreme Performance Decline



## TechnicLP (Nov 1, 2014)

:banghead: would be the appropriate emoticon for my situation. 

Over the last couple of months, my computer has slowly been declining in performance. I am running Windows 8.1, but got Upgrade media online (BIG MISTAKE). Anyways, I can't restore, refresh, or do anything for my system. :facepalm: Therefore, I need to remove the lag manually. The lag began a little while after my battery died (I didn't bother to get a replacement, maybe that's it?) and I have no idea what's causing it. 

I've tried replacing my video driver, and when I restart the computer, it seems to fix the problem, but after restarting it again, the problem is back in full force.

When I check Task Manager, everything is fine, I'm using very little of my CPU, and my memory is less than halfway taken up.

So, what I really need is for people to ask me questions, I'm at the end of my wits and looking at buying a new computer, but I've only had this one for a couple years. It's a Dell Latitude with a second-gen i5 processor.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

how do you know the performance is declining ?
what are the symptoms

Whats the LAG specifically 

Have you removed the battery completely ?

when you look at taskmanger and startups - do you have a lot of unnecessary programs in startup ?

how much ram is installed ?


----------



## TechnicLP (Nov 1, 2014)

etaf said:


> how do you know the performance is declining ?
> what are the symptoms
> 
> Whats the LAG specifically
> ...


1. My computer is very laggy, I cannot run most games at more than 10 FPS.

2. It is Client-side, things like letters not coming up properly when I type them in my browser, and games seeming more like a series of pictures than video.

3. No, the battery is still in there, I didn't think it would matter if it was there or not.

4. Nope, only 7. They're not necessary per say, but I want them there for my own convenience. Plus, startup is pretty fast, it seems only programs run slow.

5. 6 GB of RAM is installed in the computer.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> 3. No, the battery is still in there, I didn't think it would matter if it was there or not.


 try with the battery out


----------



## TechnicLP (Nov 1, 2014)

etaf said:


> try with the battery out


That seemed to fix it! Thanks, but if the problem returns, I'll let you know!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for letting us know - fingers crossed thats the issue


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep, seen this before. You'll want to replace with a qualilty laptop battery--do not buy from any seller anywhere in Asia; only US such as here: Gateway NV49C NV53A NV59C NE56 Laptop Computer Battery AS10D AS10D31 AS10D3E AS10D41 AS10D51 AS10D61 AS10D71 BT.00603.111 BT.00604.049 BT.00606.008 BT.00607.1

In the meantime, leave that Battery out of your laptop and use on MAINS only (AC wall outlet power). 

*<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>*


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sorry Jedi IMHO that is an absurd statement. Since almost all the batteries are made in China, what is it you think the Asian dealer did to the battery already manufactured?
Walk into "brick and mortars" and see the same battery I buy for between $35-39 all day long in China for $150-250 and I am sorry that is way too much markup for me to pay! And I have never had a bad one. Buy a "compatible" and they either don't fit right or just plain don't work so I go out of my way to buy genuine from China every day of the week.


----------



## Jennifer Law (Oct 30, 2014)

Check Event Viewer and look for reports of hangs, crashes, errors, etc... The problem may be with the battery management software, or it could be something else. You might have multiple problems. You might be infected. If you habitually run your laptop while connected to AC power you could be destroying your battery. It is best to make a habit of "deep cycling" the battery on a regular basis to prevent "battery memory" from causing your battery to fail prematurely.


----------

